# Annoying seat belt reminder alarm/chime/bell - make it go away



## highcotton52 (Sep 18, 2008)

The seat belt/key in ignition/wear your galoshes reminder alarm in my '05 allroad is driving me nuts. It probably is the same alarm that postal vehicles are equiped with. Can anyone tell me how to dismantle the dash to disable this putrid sound?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

you should be able to shut it off with the Vagcom
but it wouldnt work for me


----------



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

wear a seatbelt.....doesn't seem too hard


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Annoying seat belt reminder alarm/chime/bell - make it go away (highcotton52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *highcotton52* »_The seat belt/key in ignition/wear your galoshes reminder alarm in my '05 allroad is driving me nuts. It probably is the same alarm that postal vehicles are equiped with. Can anyone tell me how to dismantle the dash to disable this putrid sound? 

do you have access to a vag-com?


----------

